# Bi-vocational pastorate



## Notthemama1984 (Jul 10, 2010)

In a previous thread the topic of multiple bi-vocational elder lead congregations was briefly touched. I would like to continue the topic if possible.

So which would you consider the biblical standard for pastors of congregations.

Single pastor paid full time?

Single pastor paid part time?

Multiple pastors paid full time?

Multiple pastors paid part time?


----------



## Herald (Jul 10, 2010)

I don't know whether there is a right answer. Certainly there are denominations that have historical precedent in one or more of these areas. Scripture seems to support an "All of the Above" answer. Many of the Apostles were tent makers. This is true of preachers throughout church history. Then again, there are those preachers who are well provided for by those they shepherd ("the workman is worthy of his hire"). I think it also depends on the local church they pastor. Is it a new church with not enough individuals to support a full time pastor, or is it a church with sufficient resources? In short, the answer probably has more to do with the dynamics of the denomination (policies, practices etc.) and the specifics of the local church.


----------



## raekwon (Jul 10, 2010)

What Bill said.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 10, 2010)

Herald said:


> I don't know whether there is a right answer. Certainly there are denominations that have historical precedent in one or more of these areas. Scripture seems to support an "All of the Above" answer. Many of the Apostles were tent makers. This is true of preachers throughout church history. Then again, there are those preachers who are well provided for by those they shepherd ("the workman is worthy of his hire"). I think it also depends on the local church they pastor. Is it a new church with not enough individuals to support a full time pastor, or is it a church with sufficient resources? In short, the answer probably has more to do with the dynamics of the denomination (policies, practices etc.) and the specifics of the local church.



Well said.


----------



## Herald (Jul 10, 2010)

I will say this; bi-vocational pastors are blessed by loving congregations. Those congregations of bi-vocational pastors who take for granted that their he is a working stiff, like like everyone else, are disrespecting the office, their pastor, and themselves. Most of all they are sinning against God by not displaying a thankful heart for a faithful under-shepherd.


----------

